# Behmor



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys. A mate of mine is looking for a behmor roaster stockist, can anyone help please?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

James811 said:


> Hey guys. A mate of mine is looking for a behmor roaster stockist, can anyone help please?


 I may be wrong but as far as I know there isn't a U.K. stockist at present. They sometimes come up second hand here on the forum.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks, he assumed as much. Other than a genecafe are there any other roasters readily available in the UK with a good reputation?


----------



## steveharman (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi James.

This is weird. I decided to sell my Behmor 1600 Plus this weekend as I don't get much time to use it these days, so I came back to the forum to post a listing. The other weird thing is that we're only about 40 minutes south of Gt.Yarmouth. (near Aldeburgh)

UK Model / voltage, good condition, more photos on request. Feel free to send me a message if interested, or keep an eye on the for-sale section.

Cheers,

Steve


----------

